

Please review my free iPhone game - neo_cs193p

After a year of selling less than 20 copies of Mindful (my iPhone game previously price at $0.99), using no marketing whatsoever, I've decided to update it, make it free of charge, and hand it out to the world. You can find it at:
http://halera.tumblr.com/
or you can just search the App Store for "Mindful".
Please let me know if you find it interesting enough to play or not. 
Any feedback would be much appreciated.
Thanks!
======
tudorizer
The AppStore is banned at my job, so a few pictures on your tumblr would be
awesome.

~~~
neo_cs193p
You can find a representative screenshot at <http://halera.tumblr.com>.
Basically, you have to remember the flags at the top of the screen, and find
them in the bunch below, on the next screen. Then repeat 10 times, before the
clock runs out. In the first level, you start with just one flag to remember,
and 4 in the bunch to select it from, and end up with 4 to remember, and 16 to
select from. That's probably not the best explanation for the game; I think it
would probably be best if you could try it out for yourself. Thanks!

~~~
tudorizer
That explanation is surely more difficult to understand than the game :)

